# Six pack of slabs



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished shenango today. Did pretty good considering the wind and murky water all over the lake. Got 25. All but 4 on a microspoon tipped with a minnow, slow trolled over brush in 17ft. Here's the six best today.









Heading for Mosquito this weekend. See if i can get some eyes in the freezer now.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll say one thing Chaunc when those crappies in the Shenango see you pull into the parking lot they better head for deep water and keep there mouth's shut...Drove over the causeway around 1:00 oclock...After leaving Sharon....Very nice looking lake....Started telling the wife about you and Big Daddy catching all the big slabs...Asked me if I was going to come up to fish there...So one of these days I'll need a few pointer on where to start on the Shenango....As for the eye's in Mosquito from what I and you have read on OGF they are catching some good size ones...Good luck with the eye's.....JIM.....:B......


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> I'll say one thing Chaunc when those crappies in the Shenango see you pull into the parking lot they better head for deep water and keep there mouth's shut...Drove over the causeway around 1:00 oclock...After leaving Sharon....Very nice looking lake....Started telling the wife about you and Big Daddy catching all the big slabs...Asked me if I was going to come up to fish there...So one of these days I'll need a few pointer on where to start on the Shenango....As for the eye's in Mosquito from what I and you have read on OGF they are catching some good size ones...Good luck with the eye's.....JIM.....:B......


Jim, let me know when you can make it here and you can fish with me. I'll show you some spots like i did for Big Daddy and Rummy and you can bring your boat up next time and fish them hard. Our club will be having a fish-together next month here. Hope you can make it before then tho. I'll already have a member fishing with me that day.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice job chaunce!!!!! any certain speed on the troll? I am gonna try putting the trolling motor on this weekend so I controll the drift or make my own drift..... I cant wait until my order of microspoons come in to try them. until then I will stick with the old reliable roadrunner tipped with shiners...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Chaunc I just may take you up on that offer..Next week it is to warm up but they say rain most of the week...If it looks good for the week after you may just hear from me...Thank You...I may be a little nervous at first fishing with a pro...Probably be like the first time I stepped into a show ring with a stallion on the end of a lead....I'll live through it....Later my friend.....JIM.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish chaunc... I'll be back over OR we can hit West Branch... I've been so damn busy lately... driving me nuts... Going back to dr's next week (orthopedist) for knees, shoulder, back, etc... I'm to young to feel this bad!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Big Daddy you better get yourself back together...The best is just about to get started...The back can sure put you out of commission...I have one too...If it even looks like rain it goes crazy......JIM.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be OK... and back out there!


----------

